# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  matriculas y permisos para kayaks

## Gelson

Buenas, ya procure por todo y de verdad mas dudas me sale.
tengo un kayak de 3.40 eslora, hinchable y me gustaría de palear y pescar por los pantanos de Madrid y alrededores, dicen que necesito matricula, una carta de responsabilidad y pgar una tasa anual, es cierto esto ????
y donde se puede conseguir estos documentos, alguien que ya tenga pasado por esto podría darnos una luz ?????

----------

